# Meet Ribbons and Voodoo



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Evening,

I am your new Royal Highness, Ribbons. I have the most beautiful markings, Tortie with White. I rule in the land of Maryland, over 4 individuals. The Lady and Gentleman of the House, the court Jester (Voodoo- another sphynx...though he's more of a town beggar) and the local wench (she's a doberman pinscher, and though she's pretty friendly she won't allow me to snuggle). The nice Lady and Sir feed me a great diet of Raw food, and provide me fresh water, bathing, nail trimming etc. They are more maids than Heads of Household, but I let them keep their title...it seems to amuse them. 

Voodoo is my "brother"- though not by blood (THANK GOD!). As I said he is the Jester, and really has no brains about him one bit. He frequently begs, which I find AWFULLY unbecoming (I do it too...but I'm much more delicate and sweet in my request for food and attentiong). The Lady of the house calls him her "baby" but I know she is just coddelling him..as he is weak and she doesn't want to hurt his feelings. We all know I am the "baby". 

That is all for now. I shall now bless you with pictures of me and my Kingdom!

Ribbons (2 year old, tortie with white sphynx)















































Voodoo (7 month seal mink sphynx)

At 4 months:


















1 month ago (he is now neutered)


















Here you can see his eye color more close to what it really is...it's really hard to capture


















Town Wench


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...they're sweet and Voodoo has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful babies!!! Love the "town wench" as well, I love dobies!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! I have never seen a spyhnx that looks like either of them. Stunning, breathtaking, no words to describe how lovely they are!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I have never seen a spyhnx that looks like either of them. Stunning, breathtaking, no words to describe how lovely they are!


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't even know you could get a spyhnx that is colored like that. Gorgeous!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Great pictures. Healthy, happy looking cats. They also look to be smart.

I'm just wondering, do they wash themselves like cats with fur?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW, a tortie Sphynx?! Incredible looking cat!!! :love2 Both of your kitties are absolutely stunning. Thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I never saw a Tortie Sphnx. Pretty! Voodoo is cute too.


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for all the compliments! 
Jusjim, Yes they do self bathe. However, they require more than that and get baths every 2 weeks or so. They are raised from birth (if it's a good breeder) to enjoy (or tolerate) the water. Both of mine handle their baths, as well as other maintenance stuffs, well. 

Sphynx come in almost EVERY color that regular cats come in!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know anything about Sphynx kitties, why do they need to be bathed so often?


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I see that you are in Maryland. Did you happen to get your Sphynx from Carol Uhler? I ask because you have a Doberman too, and she lives in Maryland and used to be a very well respected Dobe breeder.


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Sphynxs are my joint favourite breed of cat!! Omg, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

Fyreflie said:


> I don't know anything about Sphynx kitties, why do they need to be bathed so often?


They accumulate a lot of oil... the same as humans do. The oils have no hair shafts to run up and then be shed off. You can physically see the dirt on the areas that are oily. They groom, but they can't groom enough to keep up with it.


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

Tiikiri said:


> I see that you are in Maryland. Did you happen to get your Sphynx from Carol Uhler? I ask because you have a Doberman too, and she lives in Maryland and used to be a very well respected Dobe breeder.



I do know Carole, but I did not get either sphynx from her. Ribbons is a retired breeder (1 litter) from a breeder in Reisterstown area, and Voodoo was a rescue. Carole has done great for the breed, but my understanding is she is not breeding at this time.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Gorgeous kitties! Just stunning! And your Dobie has a lovely expression.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart:heart They are gorgeous


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Sphynx4Me said:


> I do know Carole, but I did not get either sphynx from her. Ribbons is a retired breeder (1 litter) from a breeder in Reisterstown area, and Voodoo was a rescue. Carole has done great for the breed, but my understanding is she is not breeding at this time.


I had a daughter of her Sch III doberman, Silas. My girl just passed the day before Thanksgiving and I knew Carole too. I knew she was breeding Sphynx since she had health problems and could no longer breed dobes. I hope that she is alright since she is not even breeding Sphynx at this time. 
Your kittehs are dolls, so is your Doberman :cool


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

Tiikiri said:


> I had a daughter of her Sch III doberman, Silas. My girl just passed the day before Thanksgiving and I knew Carole too. I knew she was breeding Sphynx since she had health problems and could no longer breed dobes. I hope that she is alright since she is not even breeding Sphynx at this time.
> Your kittehs are dolls, so is your Doberman :cool


Carole has been sick lately, but I did see her at an HCM clinic. She seemed to look well at the time. But just like animals, some people can be stoic. We had a dobe pass the day after Thanksgiving as well, Quinto. A great dog...died too young from DCM (he was a rescue...we had no background).


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

WOW!
I've always loved Sphynx because they're so ugly they actually end up sort of endearing because of it.

I was always told they need lotion, because their skin dries out as the oil DOESN'T have something to stick to?
And sunscreen, too.
This is why I will never own one... I know I'd never be able to keep up with all the "complicated" requirements of keeping them healthy and happy. So I stick to regular mutt cats!


----------



## AgileOllie (Jan 26, 2010)

Very very pretty!!!


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

Vivid Dawn said:


> WOW!
> I've always loved Sphynx because they're so ugly they actually end up sort of endearing because of it.
> 
> I was always told they need lotion, because their skin dries out as the oil DOESN'T have something to stick to?
> ...


Some need lotion, some don't. On a raw diet they regulate much better, and other than the routine bathing I don't do anything. If they're skin feels dry, add lotion... just like people. It's really pretty simple! 

As for the oil..it sticks to plenty of things! Just look at their beds! There are oil stains on them. 

The requirements really aren't all that complicated...no more than a regular cat. I worked at a Humane Society for MANY years, and did just as much care and grooming (and vacuuming up of hair!). My husband is allergic to cats...but has been fine with this breed as well as bengals.


----------

